# Non mi sembra l'ora che vieni



## Marieetlaika

bonjour, 

Après avoir chercher l'équivalent en français de l'expression "non mi sembra l'ora che vieni" dans plusieurs traducteurs, je n'ai obtenu que des traductions littéraires qui n'ont pas vraiment de sens. Je précise que cette phrase m'a été envoyée par un sicilien (ce qui d'après ce que j'ai compris peut différer de l'italien). Pouvez vous me donner l'équivalent français de cette expression ? Dans le même sens, il y a " non mi sembra l'ora di vederti". 

Merci à vous


----------



## Necsus

Bonjour, Marieetlaika, et bienvenue en WRF!
Excuse moi, mais "non mi sembra l'ora che vieni" c'est pas correct en italien. Peut-être qu'il voulait dire "non vedo l'ora che vieni/di vederti" (J'ai hâte de te voir)?


----------



## Marieetlaika

Merci de ta réponse ! Peut être que c'est l'équivalent sicilien alors ? Apparemment, en Sicile il y a plusieurs "dialectes" et plusieurs façons de dire la même chose ... Mais ce n'est que supposition


----------



## Marieetlaika

Dans le même genre, il emploie "melo" et "Telo" pour dire me et tu (d'après ce que j'ai compris) et ce sont deux termes dont les traductions sont complètement introuvables dans les traducteurs en ligne


----------



## Necsus

Marieetlaika said:


> Peut être que c'est l'équivalent sicilien alors?


Oui, j'ai contrôlé et en Sicile on dit "non mi sembra l'ora di..." pour "non vedo l'ora di...".


----------



## Marieetlaika

Ha super merci beaucoup ! Est ce que tu peux me dire où tu as trouvé ? Parce que ça fait une semaine que je cherche, ça pourrait servir pour la suite ^^


----------



## Necsus

Je n'ai pas trouvé une page spécifique, j'ai simplement fait une recherche en écrivant:  "non mi sembra l'ora" siciliano.


----------



## Marieetlaika

Haha d'accord merci beaucoup !


----------

